# Gecko ID...



## SpottedPythons (Sep 13, 2017)

So here's my gecko... was sold to me as a Marbled but I don't think it is. Not that great with geckos, so here's a picture. The picture was taken during the day when he's in his "dark" phase. He turns lighter during the night. I'd say he's about 9 or 10cm. No spines on the tail or any other part of the body, locality is Nelson,NSW.


----------



## Scutellatus (Sep 13, 2017)

It does look like a Marbled Gecko. What makes you think it isn't?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 13, 2017)

General head shape of Marbleds' are usually quite bulky, this one's is slender and quite flat. Also, from what I've seen of Marbled Geckoes, their pattern is usually very busy and this one has very wide saddles. In fact, there are times when he appears to have no pattern at all...

In fact, look at this picture of a marbled... I've never seen one that looks like mine.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks like a Marbled Gecko to me as well.

The digits can be used to confirm its ID. There are no claws coming out of the top of the terminal toe pads and extending beyond them – so that rules out Gehyra species. There sould be a small retractable claw beween two enlarged circular terminal lamellae (the toe pads) - which seems to be the case but the photo is not sharp enough to say for certain – and the lamellae below the terminal pads should not be divided. In Amalosia (Leseur’s Gecko) the expanded terminal plates are almost the same width as the sub-digital lamellae, the first few of which are divided and there are no claws. Check out Museum Victoria’s webpage on geckoes: https://museumsvictoria.com.au/bioinformatics/lizards/images/lthumblivgec.htm

Either the seller got the location wrong or it was an escapee captured in that area.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 13, 2017)

For reasons I know without doubt that the location is not incorrect. There are small claws on all toes, but they are so tiny none of my cameras are able to capture them. Here's the underside of the feet.


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi SpottedPythons,

I've literally caught hundreds & hundreds of these little guys over the years and while maintaining a pretty consistent dorsal colour their patterns can vary but the small dark edged spots/blotches on the sides usually give them away.

So, going off the head shape, dorsal pattern, location and the photos of the underside of the feet and toes which display apical subdigital lamellae (plates/pads at the tip of the toes) followed by a series of enlarged transverse lamellae (plates/pads on the under surface of the toes) which are typical in Amalosia and inconsistent with Christinus. I'm positive it's a Lesueur's Velvet Gecko (Amalosia lesueurii). For a comparison of the lamellae check Cogger's 7th Edition pages 285 & 345.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks guys for your help! Any more opinions from other gecko experts would be welcome as well.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 27, 2017)

From George’s and my posts it is clear that the species is in the genus _Amalosia_ and the species would necessarily be_ A. lesueurii_. 

The only hiccup is that you consider your gecko has claws on its digits. The claws on Marbled Geckos are considered small for a gecko but are still visible to the unaided eye and can be seen in the following photo comparison with your gecko.




I believe what you are seeing are not claws but simply small scales covering a thin layer of skin. A magnifying glass can confirm this. Alternatively, gently drag the digits across a flyscreen - if claws are present they will catch and hold the digits in place.

Personally I think you are better off with a Lesueur’s Gecko as they quickly adjust to human presence and will come out and stay out with room lights on of an evening. While I have not kept Marbled Geckos for any extended time, those who I know do tell me they remain shy for quite some time and although quite active, are easily spooked into hiding.


----------

